# Salt water pool



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all!

Just home in Germany again. Will be nice when Cyprus is the home. Went from swimming in the sea to 20 cm snow in 4 days.

My question.

Is there any who use seawater in the pool. Is it possible?

Legal?

Regards


Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The Meridien has an indoor and outdoor saltwater pool so sure it's legal althought not sure how easily maintained it would be to have a private one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

zin said:


> The Meridien has an indoor and outdoor saltwater pool so sure it's legal althought not sure how easily maintained it would be to have a private one.


When I read on Internet there is a difference between a salt water pool and a sea water pool. A salt water pool ia a pool with sweetwater that you add salt to instead of clorin.

What I mean is a pool you fill with water pumped up from the sea and nothing added to it

When I worked on Tenerife in the Reumatism clinic we had a direct pipe to the sea and filled the pools with that water. It was very pleasent to swim in, only thing was that you had to shower very long to get rid of the salt 

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe it is possible to have a pool converted to salt water. We know someone who does it.
They are no more difficult to maintain than other pools and better for your health as you need fewer harmful chemicals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmm I was typing my post while you were typing your last post. 
So you are not talking about salt water pools but sea water?

I havnt heard of anyone having sea water pools here but that isnt to say it isnt possible providing you live close enough to the sea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hmm I was typing my post while you were typing your last post.
> So you are not talking about salt water pools but sea water?
> 
> I havnt heard of anyone having sea water pools here but that isnt to say it isnt possible providing you live close enough to the sea.


Yes I have seen them and read about them. You dont need any chemicals but you have to change water more often. 

But as you say, if you live close to the sea then its not a problem

Nice thought...

Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

As far as I'm aware the Meridien hotel pumps the water from the sea so sounds like what you've described.

edit: in fact only the one pool - http://www.lemeridienlimassol.com/en/resort_features and it's called a sea water pool


----------

